# Amazonia II disintegrating after 5 months



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an iwagumi setup for the last 5+ months with HC lawn and Bylxa. Substrate consists of 3 cm Amazonia II regular in the front, sloping to 6 cm in the back with Powersand special underneath. I also have ~1 cm of "powder type" Amazonia II as the topmost layer as recommended by ADA.

Apart from water changes weekly, I don't do much to mess with the substrate. I have not uprooted or replanted anything since the initial setup. I noticed about 6 weeks ago that the "powder" layer of AS is is losing its granular structure literally disintegrating. The past couple of weeks, I noticed that the "regular" Amazonia II layer is doing the same. Anyone have similar experiences is Amazonia II after long term usage?

AFAIK there was *no* negative effect on water quality or clarity. Plants still seem to be growing fine and I have to trim back my HC lawn every 6 wks or so.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Bump!:blah:

I was told this was a common thing with Amazonia II and that regular Amazonia is strongly recommended. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess its different for different batches of Amazonia 2. I have a bag which I have been using for about 2 years now. I have recycles it twice. But this was for small tanks 5 G and 10 G .


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had the same problem with Amazonia II. Actually I never got a crystal clear tank. I had to replace my entire substrate with the regular Amazonia. It was a MESS!!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

After I sucked out the melted HC gunk (hurricane casualty), I think its mostly the top layer of "powder type" Amazonia II that has disintegrated. So I removed that as much as a I could with a hose. 

Not had too much issues with cloudy water or brown dust on the Blyxa, despite oto's and Amano's foraging around on bare Aquasoil. I have some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis coming in this week. We'll see how well it holds up to replanting.


----------

